# Breed Height and Weight Standard



## Raintheshepherd (Jan 8, 2013)

Curiosity.

So I measured and weighed Rain today and she is 25" tall and 73lbs at 10months. 
I don't really care about size, as she is just my companion. But I purchased her from a respectable breeder, viewed mum and dad. Is it normal for her to be so big, considering both mum and dad are in the breed standards. She is already much larger than her mother and heading towards her dads size. 

Does this happen often, that a female can be so much larger than her mother, would she be considered some sort of throw back ? Her sisters are of a more normal bitch size and weight. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

I am 5'7". My wife is 5'4". My sons are 6' and 6'2".
The fact that my sons are taller doesn't make them throwbacks.
Their DNA comes from all their ancestors.
Same with dogs.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

It depends on how big the other females on both side of the family tree are. It's not uncommon just like with people. She could take after a great-great grandmother or something.


----------



## Raintheshepherd (Jan 8, 2013)

I tend to not humanize them, so that didn't even occur to me. Your right she probably just takes after a relative. You just read so much about the standard that it seems odd when one dog from a litter is so different from the rest, especially when a breeder is so selective about the dogs they breed trying to stay within that standard. 
I should have known better than to ask that, as we breed horses, and putting a 16hand high mare with a 16hand high stallion doesn't mean you will produce a foal which will mature to 16hh, sometimes they are much smaller or much larger. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

